# canada based rabbit/small pet shops?



## odyssey~ (Jul 29, 2021)

hello!

i've been wanting to buy Odyssey new things recently, but all the popular shops I can find are located in the USA and with shipping/exchange rates/border imports, it's super expensive! a few stores here do carry decent things, but even just a maze haven is $80, and i'm not willing to pay that much for something she'll shred to bits. binkybunny, 101rabbits small pet select and most etsy shops seem to be out of the question. 

do y'all know of any shops located in canada/cheap shipping to canada that sells safe, enriching rabbit items?

thanks in advance!


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 29, 2021)

I highly recommend FeatheredAddictions.com
Nicole has a whole line dedicated to bunnies and guinea pigs and other small critters. Plus her toy parts section is massive and there are a ton of natural chew toy options bunnies love. Located in BC. 






Canada's Biggest Bird Supply Shop - Port Coquitlam, BC


Looking for quality products for your pet birds in the Lower Mainland? Feathered Addictions Bird Supplies is open online 24/7 and also in store in Port Coquitlam.



www.featheredaddictions.com


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Jul 29, 2021)

I only know two CA based etsy shops unfortunately;

BohoBunnyCo
WagsnWhiskersCo


----------



## Dandy&Tuli4693 (Jul 29, 2021)

I'm about to start a online shope within the next two months,

Its called "the nom nom bunny"

In a month or two you could try looking it up?!

It has willow toys and plum toys and dried herbs and bunny beds and mini tables and bunny chew logs

(It's not a etsy shop)

Anyway it's not open yet but look for this logo:


----------



## mrbunny (Aug 1, 2021)

Very difficult to find things in Canada. 

Online Canadian bunny retailers I was looking at yesterday:








Hop Online - Canada's Premier Small Animal Supply Destination


Hop Online offers carefully selected small animal products to rabbits, guinea pigs, chinchillas, hamsters and gerbils in Calgary and across Canada from sea to sea to sea.




www.hoponline.ca









Flower Town Chinchillas - One-Stop Shopping for all your Small Pet Supplies!


Flower Town Chinchillas in Brampton, Ontario, Canada offers a large variety of top quality products at very competitive prices to insure happy and healthy homes for all your small pets.




www.chinchilla.ca





HopOnline appears to sell the maze haven and is Alberta based. I've purchased many times previously from FlowerTown Chinchilla without issue.

For the Maze Haven, I bought from Binky Bunny directly. Shipping cost nearly as much as the Maze Haven. It was worth the cost despite how expensive it was. I would do it again.

I had previously hand crafted my own version of the maze haven with many cardboard boxes and glue. It would take days to build. My hands would be sore from cutting and gluing. I knew from experience that they would get destroyed and the pieces (walls/floors) would need to be replaced. At the time, I was graduating and would not have the time to build intricate mazes for my rabbits. 

The maze haven was available at (what doesn't exist anymore) Montreal Critters, but was nearly the twice the price of what it cost on Binky Bunny even with the exchange rates.

With the time, cost and various factors in mind, I made a large bulk purchase of two mini maze havens and two regular maze havens from Binky Bunny. This was back in 2012, and it set me back ~$170. 

It's 2021 now, and I'm now down to one maze haven. So, I consider it a good purchase. The owners of Binky Bunny were good at communicating with me throughout the process; providing me with estimates and which postal carrier appeared to be the most reasonable. Also, I hate that Oxbow has usurped their Maze Haven design, but the owners are powerless to do anything about it (don't have the financial means to take on a large corporation). 

Thought I would share my thinking for the purchase especially if you have multiple bunnies, because it might be worthwhile to purchase from Binky Bunny.


----------



## PikaPika (Aug 1, 2021)

Is 101rabbits available in Canada?


----------



## odyssey~ (Aug 1, 2021)

PikaPika said:


> Is 101rabbits available in Canada?


yup....but with shipping+exchange rates it's extremely expensive.



mrbunny said:


> .


wow thank you so much for all this info! 
i found this place Houses, Hides and Tubes
the maze haven is just under $50 and I can order other things to get free shipping. did it cost more than this for one maze haven and shipping from binky bunny do you think?


----------



## mrbunny (Aug 3, 2021)

odyssey~ said:


> yup....but with shipping+exchange rates it's extremely expensive.
> 
> 
> wow thank you so much for all this info!
> ...



For CDN$48, that's probably the best price you'll find if you can get the free shipping. I've never ordered from True Colours. (That's a new one for me, thanks!) 

This is copied from my receipt in 2012, and I didn't mention it before (and didn't notice sorry) that it was USD.

MAZE HAVEN (BinkyBunny) MAZE HAVEN (BinkyBunny)​2 $28.45 $56.90​MINI HAVEN (BinkyBunny.com) MINI HAVEN (BinkyBunny.com)​2 $19.95 $39.90​Subtotal $96.80​Coupon PAYPAL - $9.68​Sharing Discount - $3.00​Sales Tax $0.00​Shipping $78.30​Order Total $162.42​
If you also consider the exchange rates, I think you've found good price and hope your bun loves the maze haven as much as ours do.


----------



## odyssey~ (Aug 3, 2021)

mrbunny said:


> For CDN$48, that's probably the best price you'll find if you can get the free shipping. I've never ordered from True Colours. (That's a new one for me, thanks!)
> 
> This is copied from my receipt in 2012, and I didn't mention it before (and didn't notice sorry) that it was USD.
> 
> ...


thank you so much! wow, the shipping for yours was so expensive :0
well I'll certainly consider ordering the maze haven from here next time I order hay as well to get the free shipping! tysm!


----------

